# my Large scale forney



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have $600 to spend on a new forney? Then make one for one fifth of that!
My forney is 1/24 scale with a Bachmann porter drive topped with a Delton C-16 frame, boiler, steam chest and cab. Styrene, ABS, and lots of parts from Ozark and other places finish it up.


Some pics - 







































-Brian


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Job all around. I really like the cab set-up.

Bob


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks the part, nice work Brian.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! A very nice job indeed! Looks much better than those "toylike" LGB versions!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dam thats fine!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice piece of work there, Brian!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job, plus you know it will work!


----------

